# Photoshop stellt automatisch auf englische Tastatur um?! Hilfe(WinXP)



## shithead (24. Februar 2004)

Seit paar Tagen stellt Photoshop automatisch wärend des Betriebs auf English um. In WinXP ist alles ganz normal auf unseren Standard eingestellt. Auch in den Office- und DTP-Anwendungen ist auch alles ganz normal.
Was kann ich tun?

Vielen Dank im Voraus

bye


----------



## Dario Linsky (24. Februar 2004)

Das ist soweit ich weiss kein Photoshop-Problem, sondern passiert generell, wenn Du Alt+Shift drückst. Du kannst aber einfach das englische Tastatur-Layout aus der Konfiguration löschen, dann sollte das nicht mehr passieren.


----------



## shithead (24. Februar 2004)

oke, danke, aber wo kann ich das bei XP verändern, bei tastatur find ich nix


----------



## Dario Linsky (24. Februar 2004)

Unten rechts in der Taskleiste müsste ein kleines blaues Viereck sein, indem die aktuelle Einstellung angezeigt wird (DE oder EN). Einfach einen Rechtsklick darauf und dann über Einstellungen.

PS: Ins Windows-Forum verschoben.


----------



## shithead (24. Februar 2004)

super, jetzt klappt alles. dankeschön


----------

